# Cardboard Lanterns



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

In a hurry to get a few last minute things together, I couldn't find any cheap metal lanterns I liked. So I had a few cardboard tubes I wasn't using and some drafting mylar left over from work.

Simple project, took about 20 minutes to make these 2 and I used a small LED tea light inside each.









Closeup









LEDs on, with flash









LEDs on, without flash


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a great job of making the cardboard look like aged metal.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Sweet... those look cool !!! AH... Halloween projects made with little or no money!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the lanterns.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very clever, great result!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

These are my FAVORITE type of projects - thinking outside of the box.... uses little money and a lot of creativity, and instant results. LOVE it IMU, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool Imu!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all ... these little projects are so much fun. I'm happy they turned out fairly well. Hardest part was getting the mylar cylinder the correct size and the seam even.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job IMU. The metal cardboard looks real .


----------



## richermartyn (Oct 26, 2009)

hi there...

Cardboard Lanterns-all are double sided, 2 Jack-O'-Lanterns along with black-good to very good ( slight damage to inserts and bending of ear and whisker features on cat)-largest 7.75" t.-


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohh richermartyn...go away with thy ads....


----------

